# My run in to the Brits



## 3752

I have been thinking about this thread for a while now and due to work i could not commit to the effort needed, now i am going to be working from home until the finals i thought i would do a short log on my run in to the finals.......

plus the last weeks seem to be a bit of a confusing time for competitors...

So best start with an update on where i am now....

I am 200lbs as of this morning i am unsure of my BF% but i have cross striations in my chest/triceps and legs so pretty low i would guess.

Today is my clean refeed day consumed approx 800g of carbs which makes my feet and hands swell more than 10iu's of nutropin 

so the hard work starts from tomorrow as i need to shift 2 more pounds for next sat to be on my game at the finals, this may sound an easy task but at this stage of the game 2lbs of fat is a lot to ask....

the diet for the next 3 days will be very low in carbs high in protein and moderate fats.....

cardio will be 45min twice a day along with a weights training session in the evening.

As for my supplements  i am using the following

Viro-Prop

Masteron

Tren these are shot EOD

GH - NutropinAQ at 6iu's ed....

IGF-1 - 120mcg's ed

Nolva - 20mg ed

Adex - 1mg ed

T3 - 150mcg's ed

Winny - 50mg ed

Halo - 20mg ed

VitC - 4g ed

Multi-Vit - 2 per day

Primrose oil - 3 x daily

Fish oil - 3 x daily

Milk thistle - 8 x daily

Kre-Alkalyn - 2 daily

Liquid Fury - 15ml Pre-WO

i will post up what i am eating tomorrow as soon as i decide


----------



## Clydefrog

This will be a good thread. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Wee G1436114539

nice one Paul...show em how it's done!


----------



## cellaratt

This will be a valuable resource to many...


----------



## amjad.khan

congratulation on reaching to the final mate, i'll be definitely be keeping a eye on this thread. any current picture update it will be nice to see a before and after pictures once you reach the final? cheers


----------



## 3752

Thanks guys, there will be no pics until maybe next week just before i travel if you want to see the before pics look at the ones from the west britain as my condition is all ready much better....can't be letting my opponents know how i look to soon now can i


----------



## smithy26

all the best paul


----------



## ajfitness

wicked mate, good luck.


----------



## Lost Soul

All the best with this paul


----------



## trickymicky69

Go for it mate. all the best


----------



## Iron19

Good luck. Will be a good read


----------



## BabyYoYo

Will be keeping an eye on this one Paul, best of luck! You looked great at NABBA so I'm sure you'll get the result you want at the finals!

K x


----------



## staffy

all the best to u Paul... u def improved stickto the game plan & u will be where u wannabe come show day & do well!!!

see you at southport.. :thumb:


----------



## hilly

good luck mate glad your doing this im very interested in what you do etc. Also the show it is the britain on the 31st of this month isnt it. Ive just booked my tickets so will be good to see how you look in the flesh etc.


----------



## simondevonuk

Good luck at the Brits, Paul!

Simon


----------



## tommy y

should be a good read to see how your last two weeks prep go, don't think you got to much to worry bout with the class 4's from southport. see you at the britain, or at ukbff northwest if your coming down to warrington?gonna do the under 90kg there if i can get my weight down if not it'll be over 90kg ill prob get blown away!!


----------



## wogihao

Good luck!


----------



## 3752

Gosh thanks guys and girl  i wanted to do this for both the confidence boost and the fact it helps me de-stress in a way...

Wade thanks mate as i said on thursday mate this year neither of us will make a mistake it will be good to finally step onstage with you....

Tommy is the UKBFF NW before the britain? if it is you know if you compete at the britain you lose any qualification you might have gained to the UKBFF britain don't you? why the weight classes? why not the Novice class you are eligable to do this in the UKBFF

Ok then as i said last night today is a very low carb day as yesterday was a high clean refeed day so this is what i am eating today...

Meal 1 - 4 whole eggs/2 whites/35g fat/dairy free cheese made into an omelatte

Meal 2 - 1 scoop Extreme protein/1 scoop egg white powder/35g Natty Peanut Butter

Meal 3 - 250g chicken/Veg + 1oz Almonds

Meal 4 - 250g of extra lean mince made into 2 burgers + veg

Meal 5 - 1 scoop Extreme protein/1 scoop egg white powder/35g Natty Peanut Butter

Meal 6 - 250g chicken + veg

this lot toals.

Calories - 2267

Carbs - 25g

Fats - 92g

Protein 332g

i will drink 4L of water today as well as a litre of diet zero  ....


----------



## Britbb

Hey paul, great to see youve started a journal to the run up of the brits.

Will be great to see your final bits of prep.

Your chance to win that title thats elluded you for the last few events...time to get it spot on this year and really nail in that condition.

I think if you are totally nailed then its yours...best of luck!!!


----------



## Kezz

good luck paul, is it the southport show you are doing??


----------



## Rebus

Great news you doing this. Like you said the last week or so can be and is confusing for many, so this will be interesting.

Can i just ask though mate, the cycle youv'e quoted at the start of the journal, when did that start?

Good luck too mate. Wish circumstances were that i couldv'e met you at the finals having also qualified.


----------



## tommy y

yeah the ukbff is on 25th may the week before the britain, i won't be trying to peak for this show just doing it for the experience and hopefull y to get another trophy ha.

i won't be doing the ukbff final anyway paul its in october i think,an thats if i even qualified for it.

i was gonna have the rest of the year off the diet...try an put some weight on. i fancied doin a weight class for the experience an to see how i compare to some of the bigger lads, just so i no where i need to improve or how much weight i need to put on to do some damage next year.

wat do you reckon????


----------



## tommy y

wats with the diet coke zero? is this just for an energy boost while its a low carb day???


----------



## BcfcChris

Paul how do you train out of intrest in terms of spilt? Thanks going to find this very educational!


----------



## Galtonator

good stuff Paul. I have missed your threads


----------



## 3752

BRABUS said:


> Can i just ask though mate, the cycle youv'e quoted at the start of the journal, when did that start?


it started 15 weeks ago mate obvouisly changed compounds through the weeks, this cycle will stop the day of the show then 2 days after my rebound will start for 4 or 5 weeks



 tommy y said:


> i was gonna have the rest of the year off the diet...try an put some weight on. just so i no where i need to improve or how much weight i need to put on to do some damage next year.
> 
> wat do you reckon????


i would say that is a good idea mate as condition is certainly not an issue but i think you may be overlooked at the bigger shows in the Mr classes....



tommy y said:


> wats with the diet coke zero? is this just for an energy boost while its a low carb day???


no mate it is for the sanity boost  i normally drink Diet coke but switched to this, it will be dropped soon though...



BcfcChris said:


> Paul how do you train out of intrest in terms of spilt? Thanks going to find this very educational!


This is the split i use most of the diet...

Mon - Chest/Biceps

Tues - Back/Rear Delts

Wed - OFF

Thur - Shoulders/Triceps/Traps

Fri - Quads/Hams/Calfs

i have also been doing cardio on a treadmill twice a day for 45min each session....

the training for the following week will be slightly different though..

Mon - Shoulders/Traps/Calfs

Tues - Back/Rear Delts

Wed - Biceps/Triceps/Calfs

Thur - Chest

Fri - Quads/Hams/Calfs

Along with the same cardio regime.....you might have noticed that i have added a few more calf workouts in this is because i thought i should train them more than the once a month i had been training them.... 

My diet today has slightly changed it is now....

Meal 1 - 4 whole eggs/2 whites/35g fat/dairy free cheese made into an omelatte

Meal 2 - 1 scoop Extreme protein/1 scoop egg white powder/35g Natty Peanut Butter

Meal 3 - 250g chicken/Veg

Meal 4 - 250g of extra lean mince made into 2 burgers + veg

Meal 5 - 1 scoop Extreme protein/1 scoop egg white powder/35g Natty Peanut Butter

Meal 6 - 300g King Prawns + veg

this lot toals.

Calories - 2068

Carbs - 25g

Fats - 77g

Protein 320g


----------



## Galtonator

Would you reccommend your diet approach for a natural getting ready?


----------



## thestudbeast

Good luck, you give plenty of help to this board so I hope we can repay with a little support.


----------



## 3752

Galtonator said:


> Would you reccommend your diet approach for a natural getting ready?


it would need a little alteration but the principles are the same...



thestudbeast said:


> Good luck, you give plenty of help to this board so I hope we can repay with a little support.


cheers mate this i will need as i am up at the Britain on my jones so all the support is welcomed


----------



## delhibuilder

goodluck mate,

i see you do biceps then back the next day.

also you do shoulders the next any reason for this?

thanks.


----------



## MXD

That diet looks brutal for a bloke of your size, I see why you have the coke!

Good luck with this, its great that you're putting it up for everyone to see, thanks.


----------



## Marsbar

Good luck Paul .. but you know what you're doing


----------



## Robbyg

Hi Paul i wont be there there to cheer you on but i will be there in spirit mate wishing you all the luck in the world and hoping you do well mate bring it home mate


----------



## 3752

delhibuilder said:


> goodluck mate,
> 
> i see you do biceps then back the next day.
> 
> also you do shoulders the next any reason for this?
> 
> thanks.


yes mate it works 



MXD said:


> That diet looks brutal for a bloke of your size, I see why you have the coke!
> 
> Good luck with this, its great that you're putting it up for everyone to see, thanks.


it is brutal mate but remember this is not the diet i have done the whole 15 weeks this is a last push to get rid of the last few pounds, i do alter things if i feel they need to be altered....the plan is to push it to Wednesday then have a medium carb day to spike the metabolism again....


----------



## 3752

well i have suffered more than i thought after yesterdays diet, woke up this morning with a terrible headache and no energy so i have made a few changes to the diet for today....

I woke at 7.00am and did 45min cardio on my treadmill

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2 - 250g extra lean mince/veg

Meal 3 - 250g extra lean mince/veg

Meal 4 - 250g extra lean mince/veg

Meal 5 - 2 scoop extreme protein/35g natty PB

Meal 6 - 6 whole eggs/veg

so the daily values are

Calories - 2458

Protein - 315

Carbs - 74

Fats - 92

today i will also be introducing MGF PWO at 350mcg's bi-laterally......

My condition is getting better each day and i am very excited about the prospect of doing well this year at the finals....


----------



## Magic Torch

Which veg are you eating mate?

Also what are you expecting from the MGF? Have you used this before?


----------



## 3752

Magic Torch said:


> Which veg are you eating mate?


I eat a mix of

Asparagus

Mushrooms

Sweet peppers

chillies

red onions



Magic Torch said:


> Also what are you expecting from the MGF? Have you used this before?


yes mate i have used both MGF and pMGF before, it is good for helping get rid of a little fat and maintaining the muscle i have along with the Pharm GH and IGF-1LR3 i expect some further condition....i used it in the same way last year before the finals and it worked a treat...plus i need to be at home to use MGF and the next 10 days are the only time i have been at home


----------



## Magic Torch

Man that is some tasty veg there, I thought diets were supposed to taste like sh1t 

MGF is well above my needs but it looks good on paper, with the IGF its supposed (I read) to be better than GH! Maybe in a few years lol

I cant make it up to Southport, but I wish you well Mr Scarborough its gonna be a tough class but you are one of the best! I hope the next couple of weeks go to plan!


----------



## 3752

cheers Jamie mate, pre-contest diets are only boring if you have no imagination 

the IGF-1/MGF/GH mix is very good but the key is in the timing you cannot just bang them all together....


----------



## Deca Devil

Good Luck Paul, as people have said thank you for posting this as it gives a real insight into how people who are at the level you are prepare.

Which class are you in (4)??


----------



## 3752

yes mate class 4 it will be a very tough class this year my goal is to place in the top 6...


----------



## supercell

Hi Paul,

Just a quick post to wish you all the very best for the remaining days of the prep and then the show itself.

I said it on the other UKM, and your work ethic, drive and determination is awe inspiring and I think your goal of top 6 is VERY realistic Paul.

As Wade said earlier in the thread and as infact I said to Wade today, just stick to the game plan with no last minute change of decision.

This is mind wobbling territory now but your strength of character will see you through.

I am really looking forward to this years finals and am so glad I can be a part of it in a spectators capacity, cheering you guys on and lending you a hand if you need one on the day (or the night before, if you're wobbling!!!)

Anyway I wont go on....you know my thoughts

J


----------



## 3752

Cheers James, there will be no wobbling this year believe me mate....

So today was very hard both physically and mentally as i said earlier this was down to me pushing my carbs to low yesterday and today this won't happen again (guess i can't go as low as i used to)...i have also lost my appetite which is not good on a diet i am hoping this will return tomorrow...

my condition is coming in daily now my shoulders/triceps and quads are straited this should vastly improve after wednesday when i drop my GH....

trained shoulders/traps and calfs tonight it was a quick session as itrained on my own..

Shoulders:

Seated Mill press - 2warmups + 4 working sets

Seated Side laterals - 4 working sets

Seated Bent laterals - 4 working sets

Seated DB press - 4 working sets

Upright row - 4 sets

Calf's:

Seated calf raise 5 sets

then 30min cardio and that was that


----------



## Geo

Goodluck Paul i'll be keeping an eye on this Thread as ur Info and Knoweldge are Tops.

Spoke to Del Yesterday and were coming down to Support you, so i'll be there ready to pick your brains if you can be bothered after hard dieting. lol

Goodluck again mate, show em how it done.

Geo


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Paul

Whats the reason behind running 120mcg`s IGF per day, isnt that excessive? With HGH also, isnt there a point where your body can only handle and process so much?

I noticed before you were running 80mcg three days per week in some other thread.


----------



## 3752

yes mate i was in fact i loweredit to 60mcg's 3 days a week this was because i found i could run it for as long as 10 weeks using this method, i am only running the IGF-1 for 2 weeks as a "get the last bits off" regime hence the high dose.....as for the body only being able to process so muc well that is not entirly true it can handle big amounts the problem is desesatisation of the receptors the higher the dose the sooner this happens but seeing as i am running it for only 2 weeks it is not an issue....

the IGF-1 released from the convertion of GH is different to the synthetic IGF-1LR3 we inject this is more down to the Binding Proteins and half life of the IGF-1...


----------



## chrisj22

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i was in fact i loweredit to 60mcg's 3 days a week this was because i found i could run it for as long as 10 weeks using this method, i am only running the IGF-1 for 2 weeks as a "get the last bits off" regime hence the high dose.....as for the body only being able to process so muc well that is not entirly true it can handle big amounts the problem is desesatisation of the receptors the higher the dose the sooner this happens but seeing as i am running it for only 2 weeks it is not an issue....
> 
> the IGF-1 released from the convertion of GH is different to the synthetic IGF-1LR3 we inject this is more down to the Binding Proteins and half life of the IGF-1...


Jesus, your like a scientist. Very good knowledge, mate.

Good luck for the Brits, too. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

not a scientist mate far from it  i just research all the products i put into myself....i have found when it comes to peptides it is not necessarily the dose to a degree but how you combine them that brings the magic


----------



## supercell

A good friend of mine uses IGF whilst dieting along with GH and has great results from it. I find I crave carbs too much even on a small dose of 40-50mcgs when my calories are restricted in the diet phase.

Then again this is the same friend that is able to eat a loaf of bread and a whole angel cake every day without getting fat....B'st'rd!!!

I have through experimentation in the past seen a definate reduction in body fat/weight when I used the igf along with gh esp when taken in the morning prior to breakfast. Another of igf's properties is that of combatting cortisol, which is high after fasting and also an off shoot of hard dieting as Paul is doing, so I can see the benefit.

J


----------



## 3752

well i crave carbs all the time mate so no problem when on IGF


----------



## chem1436114520

stick in bro not long now to southport hope the family are ok

chem


----------



## 3752

they are fine mate thanks will ring you this week....hows the little chap?


----------



## dogue

Hi Paul,

From the quick glimpse i got in the gym on monday your looking much leaner than the nabba west, diet apears to be working mate!

Will you be posting pics?

All the best with the prep, and if i dont see you before, good luck.

Gav


----------



## Captain Hero

Pscarb said:


> Gosh thanks guys and girl  i wanted to do this for both the confidence boost and the fact it helps me de-stress in a way...
> 
> Wade thanks mate as i said on thursday mate this year neither of us will make a mistake it will be good to finally step onstage with you....
> 
> Tommy is the UKBFF NW before the britain? if it is you know if you compete at the britain you lose any qualification you might have gained to the UKBFF britain don't you? why the weight classes? why not the Novice class you are eligable to do this in the UKBFF
> 
> Ok then as i said last night today is a very low carb day as yesterday was a high clean refeed day so this is what i am eating today...
> 
> Meal 1 - 4 whole eggs/2 whites/35g fat/dairy free cheese made into an omelatte
> 
> Meal 2 - 1 scoop Extreme protein/1 scoop egg white powder/35g Natty Peanut Butter
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g chicken/Veg + 1oz Almonds
> 
> Meal 4 - 250g of extra lean mince made into 2 burgers + veg
> 
> Meal 5 - 1 scoop Extreme protein/1 scoop egg white powder/35g Natty Peanut Butter
> 
> Meal 6 - 250g chicken + veg
> 
> this lot toals.
> 
> Calories - 2267
> 
> Carbs - 25g
> 
> Fats - 92g
> 
> Protein 332g
> 
> i will drink 4L of water today as well as a litre of diet zero  ....


should be an interesting Journal Paul  Good luck big guy.


----------



## FATBOY

i always enjoy reading your journals m8 good luck


----------



## jodes

Loads of luck at the finals, ill be there supporting! x


----------



## ghostdog

best of luck mate!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Paul

What IGF did you find works best. The reason I ask is I have used a couple of IGF`s before and so have a few friends and its sometimes hard to determine what is working.. I have tried Omega Labs, Chinese stuff and other labs but would like your opinion on whats best to run.. 60mcg x 3 weekly sounds the best way to go too, as James has also said using large amounts isnt always that much better


----------



## 3752

dogue said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> From the quick glimpse i got in the gym on monday your looking much leaner than the nabba west, diet apears to be working mate!
> 
> Will you be posting pics?
> 
> All the best with the prep, and if i dont see you before, good luck.
> 
> Gav


Cheers Gav not sure about pics i may get some done next tuesday thoug, guess you are in the best position to see how i am coming in seeing as you see me in the evening at the gym........also noticed you have put some decent size on...



jodes said:


> Loads of luck at the finals, ill be there supporting! x


make sure you give me a shout 



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Paul
> 
> What IGF did you find works best. The reason I ask is I have used a couple of IGF`s before and so have a few friends and its sometimes hard to determine what is working.. I have tried Omega Labs, Chinese stuff and other labs but would like your opinion on whats best to run.. 60mcg x 3 weekly sounds the best way to go too, as James has also said using large amounts isnt always that much better


I prefer Omega IGF-1LR3 mate i have used Generic/Muscle Research and Omega and i find i get better results from Omega....

i could not get on the board last night (wife time  ) so here is an update for yesterday...

i felt alot better yesterday upping my carbs to a whopping 100g  although weak i was able to function and not be grumpy....

cardio was the same at 2 x 45min sessions, i trained Chest last night which was a good session all things considered as Gav mentioned my condition is much better than the west now and although i am very flat i am also vascular.

Diet yesterday was...

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs

Meal 2 - 250g extra lean mince/30g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g extra lean mince/30g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 50g Oats/2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 5 - 2 scoops extreme Whey

Meal 6 - 2whole eggs + 2 egg whites/250g King Prawns and veg

I also started back on the ECA stack last night before training, i try to stay away from this as i get a really bad come down so have to limit its use to the evening...

GH and IGF-1 was at the same dose.

Wednesday:

As i said in an earlier post my weight last saturday was 200lbs our aim was to get to 198lbs by this saturday, well i woke this morning at 197lbs so thats that goal acheived  for those that have competed you will understand when i say i feel empty and can actually feel the weight coming off.....

one thing i have noticed is that everytime i have any noticable amount of carbs my metabolism pikes and i start shaking and sweating which is a good thing....my body is like a furnace at the moment so although this is good for Fat it is not that great for muscle so i need to make sure i am eating enough Protein.

I am speaking to Harold in 5min to see what amounts of carbs we are going to do today i think it will be up to around 250g in a way to spike the metabolism again before dropping back to 100g thurs/friday......


----------



## Littleluke

> Wednesday:
> 
> As i said in an earlier post my weight last saturday was 200lbs our aim was to get to 198lbs by this saturday, well i woke this morning at 197lbs so thats that goal acheived for those that have competed you will understand when i say i feel empty and can actually feel the weight coming off.....
> 
> one thing i have noticed is that everytime i have any noticable amount of carbs my metabolism pikes and i start shaking and sweating which is a good thing....my body is like a furnace at the moment so although this is good for Fat it is not that great for muscle so i need to make sure i am eating enough Protein.


I experienced the same feeling Paul. You feel completely empty and in a state of fat burning. My temp was sky high through my diet especially with the introduction of t3 and t4. I am glad you have made a journal as it gives another approach which obviously works. In the last phases of the diet will you be dropping all protein powders and switching to meat?


----------



## 3752

yes mate the Protein powders will go approx 4 days out but until then i will only really use them around my training....i will switch to chicken and extra lean mince as i hate turkey


----------



## Kezz

you say when you have more carbs you start sweating etc, when i up mine i tend you go bloody starving and shakey for a lot of the day as opposed to not feeling too bad when they are low, would this be my metabolism increasing because of them???


----------



## 3752

yes mate exactly that, you have to realise that when you stick to a lower carb plan for a few days your body compensates by lowering the metabolism when you then eat more carbs your body responds by raising the metabolism.


----------



## coco

just found out today im making my way to southport,

yessss!!

my mate is competing so im tagging along.

been wanting to see you on-stage for some time now paul, really looking forward to it now!

your journals are always so insightful, and ive learned a soo much from yours and others on here, now i finally get the chance to give you a shout on stage.


----------



## 3752

cheers mate the support is welcomed


----------



## Delhi

Hi Mate,

And I will be there to support you as well Paul.

Oh and BTW it is official I am now online from the gym LOL so I will be around a bit more often.


----------



## Magic Torch

Delhi said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> And I will be there to support you as well Paul.
> 
> Oh and BTW it is official I am now online from the gym LOL so I will be around a bit more often.


Great ....... :yawn:

LOL Hows it going Del, long time no here mate 

Hope the training and gym are doing well!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

I'll be coming up SP also to give my support.

My littlen's B'day on sunday so will have to be a round trip for me but worth it.

See you then buddy

S


----------



## Littleluke

You hate Turkey Paul? God a fell in love with the stuff.. I was eating it 10x a day LOL!

Any chance of some pictures Paul or are you saving it for the day? I know how you like to keep things hush! For exampe COMPETING IN THE FIRST PLACE lol.. I had my ideas anyway and Harold nearlly slipped up on occasion


----------



## Marsbar

I was sweating like crazy when I did my carb up but you did have me on 800g carbs Paul


----------



## dogue

Paul,

Thanks for the comment, just waiting to get a holiday out the way befor I can apply my self 100%

Hope to catch up in the gym and get a sneek preview as you enter the final week...!

Keep it up bud


----------



## 3752

pitbull said:


> I'll be coming up SP also to give my support.
> 
> See you then buddy
> 
> S


be good to finally meet yyou Sam



Littleluke said:


> Any chance of some pictures Paul or are you saving it for the day? I know how you like to keep things hush! For exampe COMPETING IN THE FIRST PLACE lol..


i may get some done on Sunday or next Tuesday not bothered about keeping hush now mate, i will bring my best package on the 31st what happens after that i cannot control



Marsbar said:


> I was sweating like crazy when I did my carb up but you did have me on 800g carbs Paul


yea but it worked though mate 



dogue said:


> Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the comment, just waiting to get a holiday out the way before I can apply my self 100%
> 
> Hope to catch up in the gym and get a sneak preview as you enter the final week...!
> 
> Keep it up bud


Gav give me a shout after my comp and i will give you a hand...

Today was a decent day although i raised my carbs to 300g i was really drained when it came to training.

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2 - 200g chicken/250g baked spud

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/250g baked spud

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/250g baked spud

Meal 5 - 250g king prawns/2whole eggs/2egg whites/veg

Meal 6 - 1 scoop extreme protein

tonight is my last shot of Nutropin AQ GH i stripped off in the gym tonight and the comments i got was that the fat has gone but i am holding a fair amount of water which is why the GH is being dropped tonight.

I am also placing 150mg of Proviron in ed from today onwards

I stopped using both Adex and Nolvadex after the West and will be placing them back in on Saturday all these steps will help strip the water from me so that when i see Harold next week i will be dryer so we can make the correct decision about Carbs/Water and diuretics....


----------



## Marsbar

oh yes it worked a treat .. I was much drier after my first carb up day and then more so on the saturday .. damn .. all this talk of contest prep and carbing up makes me want to do it all again now LOL!


----------



## dogue

Thanks Paul, I would really apreciate that...


----------



## supercell

When are you seeing H mate? I might try to shoot down to say high and offer my support.

J


----------



## 3752

i am seeing him next wednesday mate at around 2.00pm although you being in the opposition camp i am not sure if i want you to see me  .....

i aint as dry as Wade he really shocked me last week when i saw him....


----------



## beastrg

Hi Paul! All the best for the British again! Just one quick Qu....do u find using clen better for fat burning that ECA? So for example taking clen/HGH before morning cardio vs ECA/HGH? tbh thinking there wont be much difference


----------



## shakey

Im sure you will be looking the biz come show time mate,just wish i could make it up 2 support you :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

Paul when your do your cv what incline and speed do have the treadmill at?


----------



## 3752

beastrg said:


> Hi Paul! All the best for the British again! Just one quick Qu....do u find using clen better for fat burning that ECA? So for example taking clen/HGH before morning cardio vs ECA/HGH? tbh thinking there wont be much difference


i prefer clen but that is mainly down to the fact i get an awful come down with ECA so i cannot take it for a long period or whilst i am away working.



shakey said:


> Im sure you will be looking the biz come show time mate,just wish i could make it up 2 support you :thumb:


Thanks Sean remember call me after the Brits and we will get started on your 2009 victory 



Galtonator said:


> Paul when your do your cv what incline and speed do have the treadmill at?


hi mate i normally do cardio at 3.5mph at an incline between 5 and 12...

Well today i am feeling very down and crap, i feel fat and watery and very small plus to top it off i injected Sub-Q some Helios into my lower lower abs this morning and must of nicked a muscle as the area has swollen which looks crap....

Today was another 100g low carb day the meals are as follows...

Meal 1 - Oats and Extreme protein

Meal 2 - Oats and Extreme protein

Meal 3 - 200g King prawns/2 whole eggs + 2egg whites and veg

Meal 4 - 225g King prawns/2 whole eggs + 2egg whites and veg

Meal 5 - 300g King prawns/veg

Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme protein mixed with a little water and frozen to make a pudding 

Calories: 2316

Fat: 61

Carbs: 112

Protein: 302

probably a little low on fats to be honest and protein this would possibly contribute to my low feeling today.

I trained legs for the last time tonight before the show this is what i did..

Leg extensions - 4 sets - 20reps

Leg press - 6 sets 10 reps 10sec between each set

Reverse Hack Squat - 4 sets - 15reps

Lying leg curls - 6 sets 10 reps 10sec between each set

Stiff Leg Dead-lift - 4 sets 15reps

Leg press calf raise - 4 sets 20reps

Stretch lifts - 4 sets 15reps

all that then 35min on the treadmill 

tomorrow is a high clean carb day i am speaking to H tomorrow morning to confirm amounts but i think it will be around 500g then back down for a 3day deplete from sunday which is when the fun begins


----------



## Marsbar

reverse hack squat .. is that where you face into the machine? If so, quality exercise


----------



## 3752

yes it is mate this is the only way i can do anything that looks or feels like a squat


----------



## Marsbar

not being able to squat with a bar hasn't hindered your leg development though 

Where you do the sets with a 10 second break do you keep the weight the same for all of the sets?


----------



## donggle

^ aye you showed me them haha, you feel them so much more facing into the machine, and your lifting weight drops alot aswell. great excercise.


----------



## chem1436114520

dig in deep my friend this is were it all comes together if you need to talk you now were i am m8 any time of day , be srtong the end is near , f##k me i nearly broke out into song there bro, lol

chem


----------



## dogue

Pscarb said:
 

> i am seeing him next wednesday mate at around 2.00pm although you being in the opposition camp i am not sure if i want you to see me  .....
> 
> i aint as dry as Wade he really shocked me last week when i saw him....


mate your traps, rhomboids and lats were well striated whilst posing last night.

...once you start to dry out I think your condition will be awesome

...you know you are looking good when the whole gym stops training, he he

keep it up mate, it is working


----------



## supercell

We all know it only matters what you look like on stage for that 60 minute slot on sat. Who cares what you look like now!!? (obviously apart from you). Wade has looked great a week out then sh1te on show day (He wont mind me saying it) so it matters not my friend and I know you know that, if you get my drift.

Wed is a busy day so unfortunately wont be able to see you but I'll catch up when I see you either on the firday afternoon/eve or on the sat.

Dig in mate only 1 week to go.

James


----------



## 3752

james i know you are right mate in fact i have said this a million times myself and to be honest until the helios crap happened i was doing ok feeling confident and all that, now it seems someone has dragged it all out of me....i even mentioned to my wife last night about pulling out i know it is in my head but as we all know we tend to go by our head most of the time....

i had a heart to heart with Jen last night and the 5 consecutive years dieting has taken its toll on our relationship so i cannot wait for this final week to be over get onstage and rectify the balls up i made last year so i can take a few yrs off competing and get my passion back....


----------



## clarkey

Pscarb said:


> james i know you are right mate in fact i have said this a million times myself and to be honest until the helios crap happened i was doing ok feeling confident and all that, now it seems someone has dragged it all out of me....i even mentioned to my wife last night about pulling out i know it is in my head but as we all know we tend to go by our head most of the time....
> 
> i had a heart to heart with Jen last night and the 5 consecutive years dieting has taken its toll on our relationship so i cannot wait for this final week to be over get onstage and rectify the balls up i made last year so i can take a few yrs off competing and get my passion back....


Paul you deserve to do well mate with the grit and character you have shown for coming back after being so bitterly dissapointed last year, I admire you. You have also helped so many people including myself with the advice you give. Chin up mate everyone has 100% confidence in you....with all the hard work you have put in and looking at your previous pics I have no doubt you will nail it. All the best mate.


----------



## 3752

thanks clarkey i really do appreciate the words


----------



## Marsbar

Ditto what Clarkey said


----------



## carly

Pscarb said:


> james i know you are right mate in fact i have said this a million times myself and to be honest until the helios crap happened i was doing ok feeling confident and all that, now it seems someone has dragged it all out of me....i even mentioned to my wife last night about pulling out i know it is in my head but as we all know we tend to go by our head most of the time....
> 
> i had a heart to heart with Jen last night and the 5 consecutive years dieting has taken its toll on our relationship so i cannot wait for this final week to be over get onstage and rectify the balls up i made last year so i can take a few yrs off competing and get my passion back....


Paul your do great!! you deserve it and it will be so nice for you to take time out to spend with family etc!! like clarkey said you have helped so many people and myself to achieve goals!! a HUGE thank you and good luck!!! xxxxxx


----------



## 3752

Cheers Ian and Carly...

I am feeling a little more positive today my high carb day yesterday helped alot..

so today is the first day of depleting so this means circuit training in the gym for me i do the following...

1 exercise per bodypart (not legs)

4 sets per exercise

25 reps per set

i have stopped all injections due to the fact i seem to hold water around the injection site for a few days after plus at this stage it is not so important, Halo/winny will be run through to the show as so will T3/Letro/Nolvadex/Proviron

diet today is low in carbs with the mainstay coming from veg...

Meal 1 - 60g oats/2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2 - 6 whole Omega-3 eggs/1 tin smoked tuna/veg

Meal 3 - 280g King prawns/50g of Swedish bran crispbread(30g fibre)

Meal 4 - 250g chicken breast/veg

Meal 5 - 250g chicken breast/veg

Meal 6 - 250g chicken breast/veg

i am drying up much better although the swelling on my lower ab is still very prominant....hopefully this will go down in the next 3-4 days...


----------



## carly

keep it up your look fab!! its all worth it!! but why is it you always look worse the last few days b4 comp!! haha!!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good luck and all the Best Mate, another great read coming up!


----------



## 3752

cheers mate...

well the deplete has taken hold not i am very weak and tired, just completed my depleting workout...

my water is up to 7L today and will probably stay at this amount i don't see the need to raise it any more, i have been lucky enough to get some crystal light which is a life saver.

My condition is coming in daily now but i am still holding a fair amount of water on the upper body although my legs are pretty much their but that is the usual....

i will get a few pics done tomorrow night after my session....

cardio is still 2 x 45min treadmill sessions this will end after the session tomorrow morning.

i still have the lump on my lower ab from the helios injection last week which is really playing on my mind i am hoping that this will go by the weekend...


----------



## FATBOY

Another good read m8 i always enjoy following your journals :

you are fighting the low carb demons at the min thats all m8 they are playing games with your mind lol,

i hope all your dreams come true good luck


----------



## PRL

Hey Paul,

Good read mate. Nice to see I'm not the only one going through this. Like a mirror image. You'll look great come Saturday mate good luck and thanks for all your help this year.

See you Friday, Saturday. You booked into the Prince of Wales?

Pete


----------



## 3752

Pete the help was my pleasure mate i might even do it as a side line in the 2yr break i am going to have....

i was booked into the alexandra and victoria but i just got a room in the Premier Inn so staying there instead as i prefer it....

i will be up there from Thursday this week mate.

you will do some real damage this year Pete so keep it going mate.....anything you need give me a shout


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> Cheers Ian and Carly...
> 
> I am feeling a little more positive today my high carb day yesterday helped alot..
> 
> so today is the first day of depleting so this means circuit training in the gym for me i do the following...
> 
> 1 exercise per bodypart (not legs)
> 
> 4 sets per exercise
> 
> 25 reps per set
> 
> i have stopped all injections due to the fact i seem to hold water around the injection site for a few days after plus at this stage it is not so important, Halo/winny will be run through to the show as so will T3/Letro/Nolvadex/Proviron
> 
> *This is almost identicle to my run in mate for my last 2 guest spots. A very good idea IMO. We dont need anything in the last week just a low dose oral just to tick over with plus who needs a bad shot in the last week?!*
> 
> diet today is low in carbs with the mainstay coming from veg...
> 
> Meal 1 - 60g oats/2 scoops extreme protein
> 
> Meal 2 - 6 whole Omega-3 eggs/1 tin smoked tuna/veg
> 
> Meal 3 - 280g King prawns/50g of Swedish bran crispbread(30g fibre)
> 
> Meal 4 - 250g chicken breast/veg
> 
> Meal 5 - 250g chicken breast/veg
> 
> Meal 6 - 250g chicken breast/veg
> 
> i am drying up much better although the swelling on my lower ab is still very prominant....hopefully this will go down in the next 3-4 days...
> 
> *You may have tried it but if you can get some Thiomucase or some prepH use this on the area, cover with a little cling film and secure in place (yes you did hear right). All you have is a little edema from the shot and this will draw the water out. You'll be absolutely fine by the weekend mate, trust* *me*


Anyway I'll see you wednesday my friend and keep doing what you are doing, it all seems to be coming together nicely now.

James


----------



## fozyspilgrims

This will be a good thread to follow, best of british for the comp. :thumb:


----------



## PRL

Pscarb said:


> Pete the help was my pleasure mate i might even do it as a side line in the 2yr break i am going to have....
> 
> i was booked into the alexandra and victoria but i just got a room in the Premier Inn so staying there instead as i prefer it....
> 
> i will be up there from Thursday this week mate.
> 
> you will do some real damage this year Pete so keep it going mate.....anything you need give me a shout


Will do mate. Thanks again. See you there. :thumb:


----------



## Britbb

Just had a read through the journal. I gotta say paul that you are a very big inspiration!

I think just about everyone on the board would agree that aswell. When it comes to knowledge, experience and application you are top of the game mate and your physique shows it, one serious physique! massive respect to you and i hope that you have a fantastic day at the finals.

Cant wait to see the pix of you after the show, best of luck.


----------



## 3752

cheers mate your words are appreciated massively.....

thanks for the tip James will be doing that tonight 

i am starting to build again in confidence although the lump on my lower ab is bombing my head out still....

i did my 2nd deplete workout today and that was a real struggle if it was not for my great training partner i don't think i could of got through it, plus he steers everyone away from me 

workout was the same as yesterday a total number of reps of 500.....

my diet amounts are the same as yesterday just a change in what i eat...

Meal 1 - Oats/Extreme protein

Meal 2 - Extreme protein/Egg white powder/Natty PB

Meal 3 - chicken/Salmon/Veg

Meal 4 - 3 whole eggs/3 whites/1 tin smoked tuna/Veg

Meal 5 - chicken/veg

Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme protein/Natty PB

well one more day at home putting my family through hell before i set off on Wednesday morning and what am i doing tomorrow afternoon??? i am building flat pack bedroom furniture for our new bedroom  ooh the fukcing joy....

thank you all for your words of support it does mean alot to read the comments everyday....


----------



## Britbb

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate your words are appreciated massively.....
> 
> *well one more day at home putting my family through hell before i set off on Wednesday morning and what am i doing tomorrow afternoon??? i am building flat pack bedroom furniture for our new bedroom *  * ooh the fukcing joy....*
> 
> thank you all for your words of support it does mean alot to read the comments everyday....


 :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## kingprop

A great read Paul, inspirational. You epitomise what British bodybuilding is all about. Best of luck to you.

Are you staying at the premier inn in Ormskirk? Id like to meet you for a few moments to apologise properly for my stupid outbursts at you in 2005.


----------



## 3752

Hi mate i am staying at the Premeir Inn at Southport just behind the venue but i will be there from Thursday give me a shout at the venue on saturday mate and we can chat....

good luck with Class one mate


----------



## Delhi

Just to echo what others have said Paul, no-matter how you do in competition you are a champion in alot of peoples eyes. If scores were given out based on knowledge, kindness, application and helpfullness I reckon you would have already been British champ LOL

All said and done you ARE one of the top british athletes, almost everyone knows you and the vast majority respect you. And that my friend is something that you should be very proud of.

Hell I am coming down to the British ONLY to support you mate, think about that mate. Lots of respect here........


----------



## Littleluke

As Del said, LOTS OF RESPECT.

I will be in New York whilst you compete but I'm going to make damn sure I find me a cyber cafe to check the result!

Best of luck Paul, although with the physique you have built over the years I think I should be sending luck out to the other competitors. Give them hell!


----------



## pob80

I had planned to be there but laid up now not to good wish you all the best in the final week of your prep mate get up there and give them hell and look the best you have ever looked!! :thumb:


----------



## scottishgaz

Hey Paul , Delhi has summed it all up mate couldnt put it into better words myself , you are a top bloke and always willing to share your knowledge . hope you achieve your goals this year mate

see you on sat

all the best

Gary


----------



## TaintedSoul

Just found your thread Paul and was a good read.

Would like to wish you all the best for the show. You an inspiration to us all and your words never go on deaf ears with me.

Do us proud mate..


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck, Paul.

I honestly can't praise you enough for the way you diet so hard between the amount of hours you work and keeping a family together. I think I have it bad just managing to prepare my meals & train, but you actually prove to me what a big girl I actually am.

It must be so rewarding knowing that you can manage to squeeze in everything at the same time as being a family man. I also think it's a good gesture that your taking a year or so out after this to spend with your wife & kids - very unselfish.

Respect to you, Paul :beer:


----------



## Guest

I agree with ChrisJ22...the way you manage to juggle your home life, work, help others online, as well as keep to your diet and training, is truly a BIG inspiration to myself and I am sure many many others on this board, big respect to you.


----------



## Marvin

All the best for show day and thanks for sharing the info

bring back the trophies!


----------



## amjad.khan

All the best for the show mate as the above guys said you have been truly inspiration to us guys and me myself, massive respect my friend. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## shakey

Cant really say anything that the other guys havent already said mate,your are respected & a real inspiration!

I for one know how you are willing to help others & give up your time to help others when you have so much going on with yourself!....................& you do it for the pleasure!

I hope this is your year @ the finals because if anyone deserves it its you!

Top bloke:thumbup1:


----------



## maccer

Just read this thread - as ever Paul you are a true Gent, love reading your thoughts, experiences and advice. Cheers


----------



## Fivos

Good luck Paul...relax and no stress... :cool2:

Fivos


----------



## pitbull1436114521

All the best buddy.. I'll see you up there on Sat

Sam


----------



## DB

best of luck Paul, i'm sure you will be rewarded for all your determination dude


----------



## 3752

WOW.....i am overwhelmed by the post's you guys have made i appreciate all your words of support....

i woke this morning and weighed myself i was 190lbs this is 10lbs down on the west Britain i am very very lean.

the plan today was to continue to deplete until i saw Harold i arrived at Harold's place at about 1.00pm absolutely knackered.

I immediately did my final deplete workout then stripped off for him to take a look, he was very please and his exact words where...."you are there" all there is to fill out and drop water for Saturday but the fat is off.

I then eat my first carb meal totalling 100g of carbs, just as i finished this James L arrived.

He took a look at me and echoed what Harold had said even going on to say that my waist had come in and my shoulders had seemed to widen.

James said that i looked better than both eh West and on stage last year even now without any carbs...

as you can imagine this opinion from both Harold and James to guys who i respect and know what they are talking about has lifted my spirits massively...

So the plan for the next few days is...

Wed:

600g carbs/200g protein/very low fat

7L water

Thur:

750-1000g carbs/200g protein/very low fat

7l water

Fri:

750g carbs/200g protein/very low fat although i will be having a very high fat/sodium meal approx 6hrs after i stop my water at 5pm Friday night.

i will be using diuretics for this show the chosen one is Dyazide.

I am in a hotel in Gatwick tonight so going to pop round to Jimmy(MOD) place to cook some food for tomorrow then in the morning see Harold at around 9am then drive up to south-port.....

again many thanks for the support guys.....

James thanks for today mate....


----------



## Fivos

Paul getting those comments from Harold and James are just the ticket..so enjoy your carb up and give em hell!

Fivos


----------



## delhibuilder

hi mate goodluck, im up at gatwick tommorrow for an 1-2 hours. due to work, are you training there?


----------



## 3752

No mate i am away to south-port tomorrow morning....

one confusing aspect of the last week is the type of carbs you use here are my carb sources and why...

Day 1 - 80/20 mix favouring simple carbs so they can get in fast to begin the process my normal ones are:

Apple Pie filling

Rice cakes

Jam

Vitargo

Sweet spud

Oats

Day 2 - is more of a 40/60mix favouring more slower burning carbs like

Sweet spuds

Oats

on both day one and two protein is reduced and fats are kept at a minimum again this is so the body can digest and store more primary foods from carbs.

Day 3 - for me this is mainly sweet spuds and oats although from around 3pm i raise my fats and finish my clean carbs, for me then 6hrs after i stop my water i will have a junk food meal normally pizza but without any fluid....

so that is the carb sources i use, any questions just ask....


----------



## carly

sounds awesome!! cant wait to see what you look like!! you really no your stuff!!! so inspiring!!


----------



## Geo

Paul,

I think Del is coming to see you on the Fri night before the show, i'll be tagging along, was going to run some things by you if your feeling ok. :thumb:

Your going to look amazing on stage mate, iv actually got goose bumps for you, and im not even competing. 

Geo


----------



## 3752

Geo you want to run some things by me the night before the British finals......ya ok


----------



## Geo

Pscarb said:


> Geo you want to run some things by me the night before the British finals......ya ok


Point taking. lol

Geo


----------



## carly

Pscarb said:


> Geo you want to run some things by me the night before the British finals......ya ok


PMSL :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Colin the main reason for the switch is that it takes approx 36-72hrs to fully deplete for most so you need to start quick and then slow it down so your body can handle them better...

Glad my advice has paid dividends for you mate


----------



## smithy26

good luck paul make sure you get lots of pics mate


----------



## 3752

well my first meal will be pizza then i will trickle carbs and fats in hourly although you have to do something really drastic to fukc up on show day from food...


----------



## donggle

i'll be hoping to see you collect a trophy at the end of the night.

best of luck mate.

estfna


----------



## beastrg

Best of luck Paul!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Good luck Paul, you deserve a win! This thread is a massive inspiration as so many people have said before me! Hope you come home with a trophy! xxx


----------



## Galtonator

Paul you a legend good luck mate


----------



## stevie flynn

paul the very best of luck for sat bro...

look forward to seeing you up there..

steve


----------



## clarkey

Good luck Paul...you go get em :thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

do well Paul.


----------



## Guest

Good luck Paul, I really hope you do well.


----------



## Marsbar

Just to confirm that Pauls approach to carbing up works like a dream .. I used it before my last show and was much fuller than the show I did a week previous (I have comparison photos as evidence).

Paul .. best of luck mate .. we're all behind ya


----------



## beastrg

All the best for the show Paul..hope it all goes as planned


----------



## greg fear

best of luck mate

we are all routing for you


----------



## 3752

cheers guys and girls, well i saw Harold yesterday morning at his place and he was impressed as i had dried out even more.

We have gone for a conservative carb up over the 3 days then tonight i will fat load at around midnight which will be 6hrs after i stop my water...

I woke this morning a little flatter but thats what happens after you sleep but very dry and vascular...i have been working with Mike Sullivan who is the owner of the other UK-M board that i know run, he is trained in hypnotherapy so last night we worked on my stage presence and how i am to make my self more visible.

i cannot thank you all enough for the support over the last 17 weeks it certainly has kept my head straight....well most of the time.....thanks guys....


----------



## weeman

good luck paul,cant wait to see how your looking mate,all the best


----------



## Iron19

good luck:rockon:


----------



## ptguy

Good luck mate, it'll be great to hear how you get on.


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck Paul! I'm sure your gonna be a big contender up there, do your best mate


----------



## Harry1436114491

Good luck for this weekend Paul, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## 3752

cheers guys, i have just been going through my routine with mike sullivan ho is helping me with my stage presence.

he says i look very good although a little flat and need to dry out a little wich is what i expected.....

so a restful evening in order going through my routine and getting my head sorted then on to the stage to do the damage


----------



## karenmarillier

Good Luck Tomorrow babes

Keep your head together and don't do anything silly now. And remember -you look great so be smile be happy and confident! :bounce:

We'll be thinking of you:thumb:

Kx


----------



## Captain Hero

Good luck big guy


----------



## hertderg

All the very best to you Paul - can't wait to see some pictures from the show.


----------



## hilly

good luck for 2moro mate im there for the evening show so will be cheering for ya.

also as stated above its very much appreciated you sharing your prep etc with all of us the help you give as well as the incite is great


----------



## smithy26

all the best


----------



## 3752

cheers everyone...

well things have altered slightly as i have not filled out as i thought i would so i have just taken 1/2 a dyazide tonight.

i will continue to carb and fat load this will drag the water i have sub-q into the muscle if i took the amount of dyazide i planned to their would be no water to fill me up, mike is looking at me at 7.00am at this time i can take another halftab if needed as it peaks in 2-3hrs.....

just run through my posing routine and will do it a few more times tonigh before i have my pizza.....


----------



## donggle

good luck for tomorrow. i'll be there all day, you'll hear me shouting, the barely understandable scouser in the middle.


----------



## Robsta

Good luck Paul mate....I really hope all the hard work gets rewarded.....


----------



## amjad.khan

The big day has finally arrived, be confident and enjoy yourself today. Good luck mate


----------



## 3752

cheers mate...

well the day has arrived i hardly slept though....

mike sullivan has just come to see me and he was impressed, the pizza last night did its job so all ha is needed is to munch on carbs/fats through the morning and sip water.....

jus a few hours now guys...


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Due to work issues still coming up but won't make pre-judge, sorry budddy but def be shouting my lungs out for you in the evening lol..

All the best and give em hell.

Sam


----------



## FATBOY

good luck


----------



## Geo

Update:

Myself, Del, And Ian Managed to see Paul last night, we entered his room and and he's still giving out Help to people on the Web the night before the British. What a true Gentleman. 

Anyway we started talking and we asked Paul if he could give us a glimpse of the package that he was taking for the Show tomorrow. Answer NO!! 

Eventually after talking about his diet over the past couple hours, and what he had planned for night and tomorrow morning(today) he gave us a look at his legs.

Bloody Hell they were shredded, Vascular, everything was all in the right places.

So all we need to do is wait for the Rest today and Pre-Judging.

I'll try and keep you all Updated as iv got my laptop with me and stealing someone's Wireless(That will teach em not to Secure it)

Geo


----------



## BcfcChris

Good luck mate! Your a inspiration to us all! Especially with the fact you find time to give out advice.


----------



## Geo

Just to let you know guys Paul got called out in the 1st call outs. 

I'll now wait and see what the Night show Brings with the Placings and let Paul Himself tell you all, what actually takes place tonight, when he Finds time to log on and tell us.

Good Luck Mr Scarbourgh, You looked Bloody Brilliant up there. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## Dawn

Paul, you looked great today. Didn't stay for evening show so hope you did well, you deserved it.


----------



## shakey

Any news yet??


----------



## shakey

Just had a text from him & great news he came 3rd:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :beer:

Well done mate chuffed for you:cool:


----------



## smithy26

welldone paul, cant wait for the pics!!!!


----------



## Dawn

Just beat me to it Shakey.

Well done Paul


----------



## Jimmy1

ah you beet me to shakey

just started another thread on it


----------



## Iron19

:thumb :well done


----------



## Geo

Just spoke with Paul there, we had him placed in the top 4, but Im Glad to say he took a Massive 3rd Place, out of a Strong line up.

Once he gets himself sorted he'l be on to update all of us how the day went for him.

Well done again mate.

Outstanding. 

Geo


----------



## amjad.khan

congratulation mate truthfully very shocked that you came 3rd had you slightly higher, I guess the standards must have been really high anyway massive well done mate and enjoy the rest paul.


----------



## greg fear

well done mate, really gd news :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Many Congrats Paul, great result!

xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done on your placing. I know you'll be pleased with the result. You looked the best we have seen you yet and the improvements were more than apparent. It's always great to see you and am really pleased for you. We tried to get hold of your number to text you last night but neither me or PG seems to have it. If you got one of our numbers just send us a wee text with your number.

Jolly Good Show.....can I start calling you Fatty again now? ;-)


----------



## 3752

cheers everyone it was a great weekend and to get 3rd at the finals after the stress of the last year is awesome i could not of hoped for better......many many thanks for your support...


----------



## maccer

well done Paul - you deserve it


----------



## 3752

cheers mate....

well onto my rebound which is 5 weeks long it started yesterday and will consist of

Test E

Tren E

Prop

D/bol

GH/Slin/IGF-1LR3/MGF

weeks 1-3

Test E + Tren E

D/bol

Weeks 4&5

Viro Prop

I will put doses down if any one is interested later....

i have had some good news for this week but cannot say anything until thursday.....


----------



## Glassy

first off, congrats paul, nobody deserves success more than you!

when starting your diet at what level were your carbs?


----------



## 3752

hi mate thanks for the words, at the begining of the diet my carbs where 350g per day as i react well to lowish carbs in the off season although i will be pushing up this amount in the next 12months


----------



## Glassy

it's just i'm really carb sencitive and i think i remember you saying that you were the same, would you cycle your carbs everyday through the course of your diet?


----------



## 3752

my precomp diet and off season diet i use carb cycling the only difference is the fat amounts change slightly...i am going to give a different approach a try this year though mate i might keep a off - seaon log but there seems to be to many of them around....


----------



## Geo

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate....
> 
> well onto my rebound which is 5 weeks long it started yesterday and will consist of
> 
> Test E
> 
> Tren E
> 
> Prop
> 
> D/bol
> 
> GH/Slin/IGF-1LR3/MGF
> 
> weeks 1-3
> 
> Test E + Tren E
> 
> D/bol
> 
> Weeks 4&5
> 
> Viro Prop
> 
> I will put doses down if any one is interested later....
> 
> i have had some good news for this week but cannot say anything until thursday.....


yeah Paul that would be brilliant if you could put doses down etc, always Interested in what you do regarding Diet, Gear, training. Im here to learn.

Geo


----------



## Glassy

an off season log would be great for me ( being selfish lol) !

it would be diff to see how somebody who does not use high amount of carbs would structure there off season diet, and the progress they make.


----------



## Deca Devil

I'd second the proposal of an offseason log (just as informative as a pre contest) :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

ok guiys well when i get back from my hols on june the 20th i will look at doing one....

this is how i have planned my rebound.

Weeks 1-3

5ml of Apex Test E

4ml of biozer Duo-Thate

40mg D/bol (first 10 days only)

Weeks 4&5

2ml ROHM Viro-Prop eod

2ml ROHM Tren Ace eod

GH 6iu's ed of Nutropin AQ

Slin 3 x week Pre-WO

MGF PWO

i will use an AI like Adex and Nolva throughout as well as 500iu's of HCG twice a week.

after the 5 weeks i will commence my PCT which will be 6 weeks followed by an off time of at least 10 weeks.....


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> ok guiys well when i get back from my hols on june the 20th i will look at doing one....
> 
> this is how i have planned my rebound.
> 
> Weeks 1-3
> 
> 5ml of Apex Test E
> 
> 4ml of biozer Duo-Thate
> 
> 40mg D/bol (first 10 days only)
> 
> Weeks 4&5
> 
> 2ml ROHM Viro-Prop eod
> 
> 2ml ROHM Tren Ace eod
> 
> GH 6iu's ed of Nutropin AQ
> 
> Slin 3 x week Pre-WO
> 
> MGF PWO
> 
> i will use an AI like Adex and Nolva throughout as well as 500iu's of HCG twice a week.
> 
> after the 5 weeks i will commence my PCT which will be 6 weeks followed by an off time of at least 10 weeks.....


Paul, Im assuming the 5ml of Test E and the 4ml of the other ( what ever that is ) is per week. Is that right ? Will you use the Adex and Nolva daily or as and when/if required mate?

Ps, I see you were lucky like me to get the opportunity to try out the Cycle Insurance. When do you intend to use it, through the rebound??


----------



## 3752

duo-thate is a mix of Test E and Tren E, yes this is per week as this is the basis to a rebound to shock the body into growth by eating more calories and using more gear than previously used in the comp stage.

i jab the Test E on a Sunday and the Duo-Thate on a Monday...

i am using 1mg of adex ed along with 20mg of nolvadex throughout the rebound.

I will be using the cycle insurance through this rebound but am paying for it


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> duo-thate is a mix of Test E and Tren E, yes this is per week as this is the basis to a rebound to shock the body into growth by eating more calories and using more gear than previously used in the comp stage.
> 
> i jab the Test E on a Sunday and the Duo-Thate on a Monday...
> 
> i am using 1mg of adex ed along with 20mg of nolvadex throughout the rebound.
> 
> I will be using the cycle insurance through this rebound but am paying for it


Cheers Paul. They have you down on the thread where volunteers were wanted to try it out as one of the four receiving a free box of the Cycle Insurance mind mate.


----------



## 3752

yea just seen it mate and replied so as soon as i get it i will start it i think it is a great idea for a product


----------



## 3752

i trained with Shaun Taverner last night at castles gym, what a session that was....note to self 3days after a show do not train with a monster 

it was great to meet up again with shaun who is looking very big as he starts his run in to the Brits.....

My diet is still clean as i have not really gone off it since the show apart from the odd chocy bar and having chips with my steak last night

I have done this for a couple of reasons the main one being a week in cyprus next week plus i have a photo shoot today in london.

My carbs have been up in the 350g range so not starving by any means


----------



## sbigpecs

Thank you sir for that training session last night, it was great and good to see you looking so well.

Congrats once again, you looked great at the Britain, and I hope that photo shoot went well.

We must meet up sometime soon to train again. Give your family my regards and God bless.


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> yea just seen it mate and replied so as soon as i get it i will start it i think it is a great idea for a product


definately is as i already take a number of the ingredients separately. It'll be interesting to see what effect it has.

Ps, just come back from Cyprus myself, Protarus actually. Down side being the expense of the place now--Euro's. Got to check out a Restuarant for a meal----Mcdonalds Greek Mcchicken, 2 Chicken fillets and salad in a pitta bread( minus the sauce ). I would have 2 of these, my wife would have one as a meal deal and the bairn would have a happy meal,= about 12 Euro. A restuarant meal of whatever, either 3 course special or normal meals with dessert on average 50 Euro. Gotta say we all enjoyed the Mcdonalds just as much if not better too. Sorry to hijack the thread there mate. Enjoy. :beer:


----------



## 3752

sbigpecs said:


> We must meet up sometime soon to train again. Give your family my regards and God bless.


most definatly shaun, your style of training opened my eyes a little to the fact my style needs a revamp....



BRABUS said:


> definately is as i already take a number of the ingredients separately. It'll be interesting to see what effect it has.
> 
> Ps, just come back from Cyprus myself, Protarus actually. Down side being the expense of the place now--Euro's. Got to check out a Restuarant for a meal----Mcdonalds Greek Mcchicken, 2 Chicken fillets and salad in a pitta bread( minus the sauce ). I would have 2 of these, my wife would have one as a meal deal and the bairn would have a happy meal,= about 12 Euro. A restuarant meal of whatever, either 3 course special or normal meals with dessert on average 50 Euro. Gotta say we all enjoyed the Mcdonalds just as much if not better too. Sorry to hijack the thread there mate. Enjoy. :beer:


i am staying in a 5* all inclusive hotel mate no need to eat out really


----------



## 3752

sbigpecs said:


> and I hope that photo shoot went well.


it went very well thanks mate it was so much fun, i cannot say anything until sunday night defiantly one of the weirdest things i have done to date


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> it went very well thanks mate it was so much fun, i cannot say anything until sunday night defiantly one of the weirdest things i have done to date


Hmmm, very curious indeed.


----------



## thestudbeast

Pscarb said:


> i have had some good news for this week but cannot say anything until thursday.....


????


----------



## smithy26

Pscarb said:


> it went very well thanks mate it was so much fun, i cannot say anything until sunday night defiantly one of the weirdest things i have done to date


hope it didnt include any gimp outfits and pink feather dusters :tongue:


----------



## Rebus

thestudbeast said:


> ????


Howay Paul, Thursdays almost over?? The suspense!! :bounce:


----------



## 3752

sorry mate i have been asked not to say anything on the net until sunday.....

today was a good day on my rebound although i did for the first time give in to chocolate  ...it was also the first day i went back on to GH/Slin Pre-WO...


----------



## Fivos

Paul if you are ever in London on a weekend pm me for a workout at Monster if you wanna meet up.

Fivos


----------



## 3752

will do mate....hope you are good mate


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate i have been asked not to say anything on the net until sunday.....
> 
> today was a good day on my rebound although i did for the first time give in to chocolate  ...it was also the first day i went back on to GH/Slin Pre-WO...


So you doing that aswell as post workout mate?


----------



## 3752

no mate i would just do it Pre-WO although i have had to change as the drink is to much to sit in my stomach whilst i train so back to PWO...

the protocol is:

3 x week 10iu's NutropinAQ + 8iu's Slin in the muscle that has been trained straight after workout with a drink containing

Carbs/Protein/Glutamine/Creatine


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> no mate i would just do it Pre-WO although i have had to change as the drink is to much to sit in my stomach whilst i train so back to PWO...
> 
> the protocol is:
> 
> 3 x week 10iu's NutropinAQ + 8iu's Slin in the muscle that has been trained straight after workout with a drink containing
> 
> Carbs/Protein/Glutamine/Creatine


Is that a fast acting slin mate? Whats the benefit of in to the muscle trained as opposed to sub q, does it draw the nutrients directly there?


----------



## 3752

yes mate it is fast acting slin i jab it into the muscle in the same pin as the GH this gives a massive IGF release don't ask me why but this method works very well.....


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it is fast acting slin i jab it into the muscle in the same pin as the GH this gives a massive IGF release don't ask me why but this method works very well.....


An alternative option to try then even on its own? Interesting.


----------



## donggle

i've got an idea what you done. just from being nosy to be honest. if it is what i think, it sounds like ALOT of fun.


----------



## Deano!

we have any pics from the brits? or a link please?


----------



## 3752

http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=96205

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=107118&threadid=1849226&page=1


----------



## Deano!

you look great mate, ian wells from my gym placed 5th in class 2


----------



## coco

paul ian aked me to say congratulations to you on your well deserved placing mate,

said it was a pleasure to be onstage with you and was looking forward to competing against you in the future


----------



## 3752

Cheers mate, as i have said all over the boards Ian was a real gent although i do think he should of stayed in class 3 for another year 

to be honest seeing Ian onstage has spurred me on to add more mass over the next few yrs.....

please give him my best mate....do you know if he is doing the Universe?


----------



## coco

just spoke to him mate, said he really wants to do the uni,

but hes trying to get some kind of sponsorship/help, without it says he will struggle to do it,

but first is the worlds to concebtrate on.


----------



## 3752

give him my best for both shows i am sure he will do well....


----------



## 3752

so a little update...

it has been 9 days since the Britain i was 195lbs on the day i weighed this morning and i am 208lbs so a nice gain to be honest this is not a lot of weight compared to what some guys gain after a show but i have pretty much stuck to a 80% diet since then as i am on holiday from tomorrow.....

Tom came down at the weekend and even he told me to relax a little 

Don't misunderstand and think the rebound is all about drugs because it is not diet and the type of food you eat is just if not more important and this is why i have kept it reasonably clean after the show just up the calories....

i still have 4 more weeks on the rebound cycle the Test E and Tren E should kick in nicely by next week so hitting another 10lbs should be within reach.

I have been doing 3 large shots of GH per week for the last week using 9iu's of NutropinAQ and 8iu's of Slin PWO the feeling i have of sheer pump is amazing. i will be continuing this until the end of the rebound then i will add IGF to the mix.

I have 2 more days of D/bol left this is holding a little water on me but not to much, although Saturday i did rebound with water for a day or so....

I am taking all of my Tren/Test E today so no jabs until i get back from Cyprus hopefully my blood levels will be fine otherwise how will i gain


----------



## anabolic lion

hello paul , will u b running the igf alongside the slin/hgh ? If so what will b the protocol .

Cheers mate


----------



## chrisj22

bulkaholic said:


> also Paul are you ready to tell what happened alst week that was all secret. Still curious or am I well behind as usual LOL


Check out the NUTS thread, mate.


----------



## 3752

Anabolic - the method will be 3 x week at 60mcg's Pre-WO followed by 10iu's GH/8iu's Slin PWO works wonders mate


----------



## tommy y

is that 10iu's of gh every day pwo,or three times a week as u said earlier???? started my cycle last week paul, but at a bit of a loss what to use so went with somethin i no has worked before. testiviron, testex an some good old nap50's!!! been taking 4iu's gh a day 2iu morning an 2iu at night, gonna start my igf-1 next week. do you think slin is essential?? not sure whether to use it or not?any advice would be much appreciated mate!! cheers tommy


----------



## Rebus

tommy y said:


> is that 10iu's of gh every day pwo,or three times a week as u said earlier???? started my cycle last week paul, but at a bit of a loss what to use so went with somethin i no has worked before. testiviron, testex an some good old nap50's!!! been taking 4iu's gh a day 2iu morning an 2iu at night, gonna start my igf-1 next week. do you think slin is essential?? not sure whether to use it or not?any advice would be much appreciated mate!! cheers tommy


Would that be your rebound course Tommy.

Ps, Well done in your shows recently. I came 2nd in the North Britain and was meant to be doing the finals, however prior arrangements due to a balls up meant i couldnt make it. Was a bit gutted as i knew i couldve improved for the finals. Again well done mate


----------



## tommy y

well ive got a holiday in a week so still sort of on the diet, an that course i suppose is my rebound!! to be honest i aint that clued up on rebound courses etc thats why i'm askin paul for advice. but that course has worked before so thought i'd go with that. thanks mate i'm made up with how its gone this year, can't wait for class 3 next year now!!


----------



## supercell

I did a peptide rebound this year after my guest spots. Very good indeed. A nice, welcome change with great results and only an HRT dose of 1 shot of test every 7-10 days. The way forward for sure.

J


----------



## tommy y

sorry james but i aint that clued up on what gear to be takin an when, wat would u advise? wat is a peptide rebound? any advice much appreciated, i go awaynext wednesday so still on diet with a few more cheats than usual. so would i get best gains after my hol????????


----------



## 3752

tommy sorry for the late reply mate as i have been away on my hols, a rebound cycle is made up normally of Test some like fast some like slow estered test i prefer 3 weeks slow like Enthanate or Sus and then 2 weeks fast like Prop.

the dose is individual but for the rebound it is in my opinion to use the highests dose per week you have ever used just in test.

as for the peptides mate, i use GH at a larger dose of 10iu's 3 x week along with the slin but this is Pharma GH if i was using Hygetropin i would use 16iu's 3 x week i have found this to be an excellant off season method.

fire me a PM when you get back mate and we can work something out for you...


----------



## Marsbar

Paul .. good to have you bak. How was the holiday?


----------



## 3752

excellant mate could not of been better, had plenty of family time plus good food and i did not have to weigh any of it 

although i am back on the diet now just to keep the bloat at bay....


----------



## 3752

3 weeks after the show i am back on a carb cycling diet for a photo shoot i have arranged along with my wife for Alex Mac of the Beef, this gives me a goal to chase to stay in shape...

the diet really starts tomorrow and will consist of a carb cycle of

Sun - 100g

Mon - 200g

Tue - 350g

Wed - 100g

Thur - 200g

Fri - 300g

Sat - off day

i have switched my training to EOD so on the day out of the gym i will do cardio in the morning.

I am at the end of the 3rd week of my 5 week rebound cycle and my weight is at 211lbs as of this morning all though this will drop slightly as the diet takes hold and the long esters drop out over the next few weeks....


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> 3 weeks after the show i am back on a carb cycling diet for a photo shoot i have arranged along with my wife for Alex Mac of the Beef, this gives me a goal to chase to stay in shape...
> 
> the diet really starts tomorrow and will consist of a carb cycle of
> 
> Sun - 100g
> 
> Mon - 200g
> 
> Tue - 350g
> 
> Wed - 100g
> 
> Thur - 200g
> 
> Fri - 300g
> 
> Sat - off day
> 
> i have switched my training to EOD so on the day out of the gym i will do cardio in the morning.
> 
> I am at the end of the 3rd week of my 5 week rebound cycle and my weight is at 211lbs as of this morning all though this will drop slightly as the diet takes hold and the long esters drop out over the next few weeks....


Paul,

Whats your reasoning for the EOD training? Ive noted a few others seem to do it as well, so how will you split up your bodyparts? Is it for offseason or would you use it precontest too??


----------



## 3752

it is something i am trying to improve my mass i have never done it before but guys who's oppinions i respect like Tom and James do it and recommend it so thought i would give it a go, i would not do it pre-contest but i think James does....

I train my bodyparts like before so it looks like this

Chest/Biceps

Back/Rear delts/Hams

Shoulders/Triceps/Calfs

Quads/Hams/Calfs


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> it is something i am trying to improve my mass i have never done it before but guys who's oppinions i respect like Tom and James do it and recommend it so thought i would give it a go, i would not do it pre-contest but i think James does....
> 
> I train my bodyparts like before so it looks like this
> 
> Chest/Biceps
> 
> Back/Rear delts/Hams
> 
> Shoulders/Triceps/Calfs
> 
> Quads/Hams/Calfs


Thats actually my split to which ive done for a while ie 2 on 1 off where shifts allow, except i do Biceps before chest, and hams before quads.

I might give the day on/off a go later in the year, its just the fear of the unknown with the long rest between bodyparts. But hey, it certainly seems to be working for James and Tom.


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> it is something i am trying to improve my mass i have never done it before but guys who's oppinions i respect like Tom and James do it and recommend it so thought i would give it a go, i would not do it pre-contest but i think James does....
> 
> I train my bodyparts like before so it looks like this
> 
> Chest/Biceps
> 
> Back/Rear delts/Hams
> 
> Shoulders/Triceps/Calfs
> 
> Quads/Hams/Calfs


Yeah 9 day split off season (mon, wed, fr, mon then repeat) and back to a 7 day split at around 4-6 weeks out from a show when I want the added metabolic boost.

Like you Paul I like to train more frequently pre contest but you should like the EOD approach off season. Plenty of time to rest and *eat*, something Tom and I have mastered extremely well!!!! :thumb:

Hope you are well. We *WILL* train together some day mate

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

I too like to ran my training day on day off but unlike J i used to include the weekends so mine was over 8 days.

Have changed it recently mind as i decide to drop training my arms, they had been a major sticking point and always looked at different training methods, reps etc.. when i think all along it was more an issue of over training, since dropping direct training just before June they are now up 1/4 inch.

My split is now

Mon: Shoulders/Abs

Tues: Back

Thurs: Chest/Abs

Sat: Hams/Quads/Calfs

Am finding this routine very good for me but once i restart training arms i will IMO need another rest day added in.

Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> Hope you are well. We *WILL* train together some day mate
> 
> J


Keep meaning to catch up with you Paul at shows but never seemed to get the chance, maybe if you and J manage to arrange a session and the invites there i'd be more then happy to tag along..

Sam


----------



## 3752

James i definitely like the system even even after only a week, much stronger in the gym much quicker than expected after my show and holiday.

I have also added a way of training that Haney Rambod advises Phil Heath to use i believe he calls it KTS-7 it is about stretching the muscle fibers through blood pumping in the last exercise of a muscle group....the routine is that you do your routine as it is then the last exercise you do 7 sets of 10-12 reps....

it definitely has merit as you have completed the core movements using heavy weights by your last exercise.....

As i said earlier i am back on a diet for a photo shoot i have planned in approx 6 weeks although i think i need to re-look at my carb levels as today and yesterday (2 low days) i had a total of 125g of carbs i am thinking that is a little to low 

James i am good thank you mate hopefully you and Nick are well? we so have to train together mate obvouisly when i am alot stronger and you are on a low carb day 

Sam i am going to a few UKBFF shows this year as i am prepping a fair few athletes for the finals so maybe we will bump into each other then or we will give you a shout when me and James train together....


----------



## 3752

well one week has gone since going back on the diet for the photo shoot, i have dropped 2lbs and am back to 210lbs probably drop another 10lbs to be in the kind of condition needed for the shoot.

the EOD training is continuing to pay divedents as i am not feeling as battered as i was, i will increase the cardio as i feel like i am not dieting because i am only doing cardio eod...

i was told by Harold to raise my low days to 200g of carbs as although i want to look good for the shoot we don't want the diet to effect my progress....

so i expect to be down to 208lbs this time next week although i am going to be getting some of the Helios Cream soon....see how this works


----------



## 3752

helios is a clen yohimbine mix just like the injection form, it is made by an UGL


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Paul,

This Helios cream, silly question but what do you do with it?

K


----------



## Geo

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> This Helios cream, silly question but what do you do with it?
> 
> K


 I may be wrong here??? But Im sure Helios cream is a cream you apply to say the abs area to reduce the amount of fat that surrounds it.

Very hard to come by i think also. Im sure Paul will correct me if im wrong.

Geo


----------



## 3752

no correct on both points Geo...

Kate when i get some in pop round and i will show you what to do with it


----------



## leveret

Pscarb said:


> Kate when i get some in pop round and i will show you what to do with it


 :whistling: You go big boy


----------



## 3752

So guys i have forgotten if i mentioned that i have arranged a photo shoot at Paul Booth's and John Hodgson's new gym on the 31st of July.

the shoot will be done by Alex Mac of the Beef and it will involve me and my good wife jenny, i have gone back to a pre-comp diet for the shoot....why i hear you ask well i don't know any other way to diet so thought i would give it my all.

i have set my wife a pre-comp diet as well so at least she will know what i go through 

my cycle finished last week so i am a week into my PCT, i am using GH eod along with IGF-1 eod i am now contemplating using PGCL just need to do alot more research into the drug first.

Last sat i was 208lbs at approx 8%BF.....

i will say training EOD is an amazing routine my strength is increasing although i am off cycle and the recovery is unreal, definitely something to try if you need to change things up a little.....

....


----------



## 3752

sorry mate for not answering your post..

my PCT is a little different than normal and what i advise because i don't use HCG during a Pre-comp prep period...

weeks 1 - 4

2 ROHM PCT caps ed

1000iu's HCG e5d

800iu's of VitE ed

I will complete this wait 4 weeks then have bloods carried out again if i have to then i will repeat it although i will lower the HCG amount.

I started using PGCL 8 days ago and i must say it is good stuff but weird as hell and definitely not a quick fix or for non advanced bodybuilders but this is only my opinion....

the normal dosing schedule is 40mcg's 3 x day for 7 - 10 days....all i can say to that is NO FUKCING WAY 

this is what i found:

i injected 50mcg's (25mcg's bi-laterally) into the biceps Sat/Sun/Mon/Tue/Wed about 20minutes after the injection you feel your stomach rumble after 10more minutes you are on the toilet  and you are there for about 30-40min....then once you are off after 10minutes it will happen again....

i found from 30min - 90min after the injection the toilet sitting was done then you are good.....

what happens next is a sort of a surprise but then when you think about it you can understand it, i became very weak and tired very empty inside(i know) then about 2-3hrs after my temp went up ....

all in all it does work but it is not the miracle drug many believe it is i did see some size gain on my arms but that could of been inflammation i got no muscle soreness which some do get nor did i get headaches....

It does dehydrate you massively which in my view is why so many feel it will rip you up and it does move some fat but in my opinion this is only noticeable if you are lean all ready so i can see the use before a comp. i don't think the potential rewards of a little fat loss and muscle gain by using this drug more often at a higher dose than i did to warrant the sides and the potential health risk's of you crapping through the eye of a needle for hrs every day.

i won't be using it again on a regular basis although i could see the use on a bulking diet to have a clean out once in a while.... 

well my weight this week was down and because i stopped the PGCL on Wednesday and weighed myself sat morning i know any dehydration would of been reversed.

i am now weighing 203lbs i also had my BF% done with calipers at just over 6% weird really as i had my BF measured Friday night at around 7pm it was just 7.5% but saturday morning my wife did the 9point test and was just over 6% so i am very happy with this confused but happy 

the photo shoot is a week thursday so will be carb depleting this time next week 

on a side note the EOD training is going well i was back up to pressing 300lbs on incline press for 6 the other night...


----------



## Aftershock

Pscarb said:


> what happens next is a sort of a surprise but then when you think about it you can understand it, i became very weak and tired very empty inside(i know) then about 2-3hrs after my temp went up ....


I've noticed the increase in body temp afterwards as well mate. In fact I've woke up in a puddle of sweat a few times after using it the night before.



Pscarb said:


> i am now weighing 203lbs i also had my BF% done with calipers at just over 6% weird really as i had my BF measured Friday night at around 7pm it was just 7.5% but saturday morning my wife did the 9point test and was just over 6% so i am very happy with this confused but happy


I lost 4lbs of "waste" the first time I used PGCL so although you have re-hydrated that wont be there anymore which could account for the greater than expected weight loss


----------



## 3752

yes mate agreed, i do look very lean although i am careful not to say this is the next best thing as like i mentioned it does work but to the degree some make out...well not at what i consider a safe dose


----------



## dogue

Good luck with the photo shoot tomorrow Paul, who is it for?


----------



## 3752

hi mate...

the shoot was today at Paul Booth's and John Hodgsons gym in rochdale, all i can say is what a gym it is Hammer Strength equipment throughout along with some really nice cardio stuff....

the shoot was done by Alex Mac from the beef which is what the pics are for, they will be in the October edition.

both me and my wife had a great time, Jenny was put at ease by Alex straight away he took some individual shots of Jenny then some of me then to finish of we took some together then a group shot with John and Paul..

so there you go 26 weeks of dieting all done and dusted i have achieved a lot this year my 4th area title in a row, a top 3 finish at the Britain Finals then a great photo shoot with my lovely wife....

i have an hernia op in 10days time which will force me to have time away from the weights which is a good thing.....


----------



## supercell

Well done on a great year Paul. Enjoy your precious time with your wonderful family.

J


----------



## dogue

Nice one Paul you have had one hell of a year!

Best of luck with the Hernia Op

Gav


----------



## ElfinTan

Wow Paul! I didn't realise Jenny is going to compete too....well I suppose if you can't beat 'em...join em! :thumb: Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## 3752

cheers Tan and now that is out of the way i will pm you the answer to your carb cycling question


----------



## ElfinTan

I thought you were dissing me man.


----------



## 3752

not at all babe just run off my feet lately


----------



## Five-O

bulkaholic said:


> Thanks for the reply Paul, From what I have read I would not be trying PGCL anytime soon.
> 
> As said by others you have had a great year, congratulations
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin


lol...ive got some if you get desperate Colin  , I let everyone else run it b4 i did, and still haven't....lol


----------



## Tee1

Great thread Paul, well done, great results and a truely great read...

Tee


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> not at all babe just run off my feet lately


Was just kidding Sweetie! I know you're a busy man! Have had a wee bit of a mess with my diet and seems to be going ok for the moment so don't stress out and get your important things done before you get round to me! x:thumbup1:


----------

